# Bottle stoppers



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2012)

Bethlehem Olive wood and Dyed Spalted Burl. These might be a little tall for a fridge shelf. Whatchya think?


----------



## sgimbel (Nov 28, 2012)

How do you finish your stoppers?  They always look like glass.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2012)

sgimbel said:


> How do you finish your stoppers?  They always look like glass.


Sorry I forgot to put that in there. It's just sanded smooth up to 1000 grit, then Friction Polish I got from CSUSA. 3 coats. Thanks, glad you like them.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice lookin woods.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty cool Chuck!! You can always use them for vinegars and oil too! I haven't had good luck with friction polish wearing well on stoppers, they roll around, get handled a lot. Since they're small...CA works good too.


----------



## rsulli16 (Nov 28, 2012)

hi
Chuck if you are concerned about height, check out Capt Eddie on youtube, he recently did a bottle stopper with the metal cone, recessed inside the turned top. very cool., i am going to try one soon myself. i always thought the ones i made would never fit inside a fridge either.
Sulli


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 28, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Pretty cool Chuck!! You can always use them for vinegars and oil too! I haven't had good luck with friction polish wearing well on stoppers, they roll around, get handled a lot. Since they're small...CA works good too.


Thanks Jim. Yeah, I've used CA in the past, and like it. These are for my cousin, who does not like CA on wood. 



rsulli16 said:


> hi
> Chuck if you are concerned about height, check out Capt Eddie on youtube, he recently did a bottle stopper with the metal cone, recessed inside the turned top. very cool., i am going to try one soon myself. i always thought the ones i made would never fit inside a fridge either.
> Sulli


Yeah, I've seen those Sulli. Considered it, but not sold on them yet. I may try one some day. Thanks!


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 28, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> rsulli16 said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...



I can't seem to find an example. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what it might be.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's your example #147 Knit Hat bottlestopper - YouTube


----------



## sbarton22 (Nov 30, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Here's your example #147 Knit Hat bottlestopper - YouTube



I must have passed over that one 20 times. Thanks!

I've made a few of Ruth's stoppers. I'm curious how Capt'n Eddie is going to get enough leverage on that stopper to get it fully screwed in. Ruth's stoppers are dead on and make a seriously nice fit.

Thanks for sharing, because that give me a bunch of ideas!


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the shapes and finish Chuck. If you're concerned about height, why not just scale them down. They'd look cool about half that size.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2012)

sbarton22 said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Here's your example #147 Knit Hat bottlestopper - YouTube
> ...


You're welcome Scott. Yeah, he must have over 150 videos, as they are numbered. Have fun.



Robert111 said:


> I like the shapes and finish Chuck. If you're concerned about height, why not just scale them down. They'd look cool about half that size.


Thanks Robert. I'm really not a stopper guy, but I'm learning more as I go. I made these with my Woodchuck Pen Pro. But yeah, I think less material is the answer. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 30, 2012)

Nope, once the bottle is open the stopper just keeps the flys out.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 30, 2012)

That olive wood is very pretty!

And I really like the color of the dyed one.

I have two BOW blanks, but haven't cut into them yet.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 30, 2012)

Jgrden said:


> Nope, once the bottle is open the stopper just keeps the flys out.


I don't use them, I just make them for others. :biggrin:



NotURMailman said:


> That olive wood is very pretty!
> 
> And I really like the color of the dyed one.
> 
> I have two BOW blanks, but haven't cut into them yet.


Thanks. You might as well go ahead and turn them. I really like the way it cuts, and it turns really slick, and smooth.


----------

